
Oklo’s Jacob DeWitte on Building a Nuclear Reactor People Want (2016) - drdre2001
http://blog.ycombinator.com/jacob-dewitte-oklo-interview/
======
boznz
Interesting but went to the oklo.com web site after reading the article and
WTF guys a bit too zen!

